# When do we grow up...



## atula

My husbanda nd me have been married for 3 years now and also have an 8 month old baby boy...The thing is although I make my decision and the family's decisions on my own. my husband just has to ask anyone and everyone for an advice whenever there is an issues. It might be about taking a loan, or a new sofa or something to do with a job etc
How do I make him understand that atleast now that he is a father, he has to make decisions on his own. or what will we teach our son....
Do help...


----------



## draconis

atula said:


> My husbanda nd me have been married for 3 years now and also have an 8 month old baby boy...The thing is although I make my decision and the family's decisions on my own. my husband just has to ask anyone and everyone for an advice whenever there is an issues. It might be about taking a loan, or a new sofa or something to do with a job etc
> How do I make him understand that atleast now that he is a father, he has to make decisions on his own. or what will we teach our son....
> Do help...


Start with small things like ordering food at a resterant. Voting today at the local election. Have him go with you clothes shoping for your son ( I bet if you hold up a pink and a blue shirt and ask what is best for your son he'll make a choice real fast.)

My wife was bad with money when I first met her. She still isn't perfect but at times she is better then I am and does most of the shopping for the house now.

But walking through small choices to bigger ones will help so they know that they can make a choice. More important they will learn how.

draconis


----------



## mrs.tinsley

I had to do this with my husband at first, and he caught on really quick. Tell him that he needs to take charge, that you'd like it (I told mine it was a turn on when he took control.. you may try some other reason.) But you need to encourage him to wear the pants in the family.. pull on his strings in the way only you know how.. good luck!


----------



## atula

mrs.tinsley said:


> I had to do this with my husband at first, and he caught on really quick. Tell him that he needs to take charge, that you'd like it (I told mine it was a turn on when he took control.. you may try some other reason.) But you need to encourage him to wear the pants in the family.. pull on his strings in the way only you know how.. good luck!


The thing is I tried the direct confrontation thing, I have told him so many times that you have to make decisions on your own, but he replies very sweetly everytime, that when you are there to make decision I dont have to worry.
It seems after marriage he has become more relaxed, as he knows that I will take up the issues even if he neglects them and finally I'll sort them out.....

Seems like I'll have to try draconis's technique now...starting with small things...


----------

